# raisin bran healthy?



## danny81 (Nov 10, 2007)

im trying to lose wiehgt and my  coacj said cold cereal is gud for breakfast what about raisn bran?


----------



## Big G (Nov 10, 2007)

Waht abuot oamtael and dierd fuirt for bearkfsat? All ntarual.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2007)

stay in school.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Nov 10, 2007)

chicken and an apple/banana


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2007)

danny81 said:


> im trying to lose wiehgt and my coacj said cold cereal is gud for breakfast what about raisn bran?


Try using the spell check we have here Danny.


----------



## Perk1975 (Nov 11, 2007)

plain oatmeal

1 cup oatmeal

1.5 cup water

microwave 2 min.

add 2 splendas + tsp honey

enjoy.


----------



## Big G (Nov 11, 2007)

*muesli (pronounced mew-slee)*

Or, for a MUCH better assortment of nutrients, do what I do (typically for meal 2)...

2/3 cup oatmeal
0.25oz dried mango (no sugar added)
0.25oz dried banana (no sugar added)
0.25oz dried pear (no sugar added)
0.25oz dried apricots (no sugar added)
0.25oz dried pineapple (no sugar added)
0.25oz dried cherries (no sugar added)
0.25oz dried peaches (no sugar added)
0.25oz dried apple (no sugar added)
0.33oz walnuts (chopped)
0.33oz almonds (raw, sliced)
0.33oz sunflower seeds (raw)
3/4 cup skimmed milk

Don't microwave! Just mix it all up and eat it just like that. It's called a "muesli" (pronounced mew-slee). It's a very, very nutritious breakfast.

Add a medim apple, 
Add 1½srvng protein shake 
Add a cup of coffee with 1tbs heavy cream.
Add your sups: multi-vit/min, fish oil, green tea, milk thistle, calcium and whatever.

Stats: 750cal, 19g fat (approx 20%), 50g protein (30g complete), 90g carbs (approx 45%).

NOTE: Use a pair of scissors to cut up the dried fruit. Prepare the meal on a electronic scale, so as you cut stuff up, you know how much you're making.

Enjoy!


----------



## tallcall (Nov 11, 2007)

Big G said:


> Or, for a MUCH better assortment of nutrients, do what I do (typically for meal 2)...
> 
> 2/3 cup oatmeal
> 0.25oz dried mango (no sugar added)
> ...



Hang on here! That's a lot of thinking for someone who can't spell correctly.




jhawkin1 said:


> chicken and an applebanana



Where will he find an applebanana? Those don't grow just anywhere you know.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 11, 2007)

Gonna eat Bran? Buy more toilet paper.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 11, 2007)

Hotdamn bigg, you're really taking this seriously, aren't you?


----------



## Namo (Nov 11, 2007)

rayzen barn is gud, hav sum egs wit it two


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 11, 2007)

Namo said:


> rayzen barn is gud, hav sum egs wit it two



say what?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> say what?


Danny's disease is spreading!


----------



## Big G (Nov 12, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Hotdamn bigg, you're really taking this seriously, aren't you?



I'm on it! In fact I've _been _on it. For like a year now.  

23lb up from March'07 and lovin' every pound of it! 

Wanna hit 200lb and 7-8%bf.

I am Man. Hear me Roar!


----------



## Namo (Nov 12, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> say what?



That was a joke guys....


----------



## Lukas1878 (Nov 12, 2007)

OMFG


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 12, 2007)

Namo said:


> That was a joke guys....



and here I thought  his stupidity was spreading............


----------



## Big G (Nov 13, 2007)

I think you already caught it!


----------

